# Tire advice needed



## Jbowe2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Can someone let me know if i can fit the following on a stock 2009 brute force 750:

12x8 (5+3) all the way around, wheels
27x9x12 interco swamp lites FRONT
27x10x12 Interco swamp liters REAR

I don't want to do any clutching or lifts (maybe a lift in the future).

SORRY IF THIS IN THE WRONG SPOT, NEW TO THIS FORUM, I APPRECIATE ANY AND ALL ADVICE


----------



## bcorum (Jan 10, 2014)

Yes

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes, no problem but where did you find a 12" wheel that's 8"s wide"? I thought you could only get an 8" wide wheel in a 14.


----------



## Discount Tire (Feb 6, 2014)

NMKawierider said:


> Yes, no problem but where did you find a 12" wheel that's 8"s wide"? I thought you could only get an 8" wide wheel in a 14.


12x8 wheels are available in 4-110; see the link below. The common backspace is 4+4 though. 

12x8 4-110 Wheel Options | Discount Tire Direct




Jbowe2 said:


> Can someone let me know if i can fit the following on a stock 2009 brute force 750:
> 
> 12x8 (5+3) all the way around, wheels
> 27x9x12 interco swamp lites FRONT
> ...


Welcome to the site, Jbowe2.

As other's stated, it should work. Which wheels did you find in 5+3?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh..leave it to Vision. Cool. Good wheels.


----------



## Discount Tire (Feb 6, 2014)

NMKawierider said:


> Oh..leave it to Vision. Cool. Good wheels.


Agreed!

Vision is producing our Rage line of wheels for us now. 

In-case you missed it: NEW OFFERINGS | Rage Wheels with Bolt-ON Scratch Guard Ring


----------

